# Paint supplier issue



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Not sure how this will impact you, but my LHS sent me a email advising me to get my paint order in as soon as possible, because he has received a notice that that the following brands of model paints will no longer be manufactured: PollyScale, Pactra & Floquil. Seems that those that manufacture the paints are exciting the marketplace. I am still a water-based paint user. Might this mean a return of the rattle can?


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Carl said:


> ...my LHS sent me a email advising me...that the following brands of model paints will no longer be manufactured: PollyScale, Pactra & Floquil.


Again? Didn't they do that a few years ago? 



Carl said:


> ...Seems that those that manufacture the paints are exciting the marketplace...


they never really did anything for me, but to each their own I guess.


With that out of the way - there isn't anything on the Testors site about pending doom. :dunno:


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

How can Testors even make a statement like this. Are they trying to push sales, maybe.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

It is for real......stopped the hobby shop and saw the email he had received from his supplier. Something about refocusing their efforts on two paint lines, and something implying a factory closing. It is for real.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

LHS sent me a copy of the info from Testors:

"Friday, May 17th, 2013

Dear Valued Partner,

I am writing to inform you about changes that are taking place at the Testor Corporation. For over 80
years, we have provided premium paints and finishing systems to the craft and hobby industry. Today,
we announced that we are transforming our business in order to more effectively address the changing
needs of our consumers and their interests.

We’ve made the decision to exit the following businesses within the Testor® Brand family - Pactra®,
Floquil®, Polyscale®, and ColorArtz®. This will enable the Testor Corporation to return to our foundation
of success – providing premium, innovative product that inspires creativity. We will continue to accept
orders and ship product for a limited time based on available quantities.

Going forward, the following brands will be critical to our success and development – Testor®, Model
Master™, and Aztek®. These brands will be infused with marketing support, innovation and operational
efficiencies.

In support of this, we have announced a consolidation of operations at our Rockford facilities. Over the
next several months we will provide updates critical to your order and delivery needs as well as product
availability. We assure you there will be no disruption to service during this transition.

Our commitment to the Testor brand has never been stronger. By implementing these changes, and the
ability to leverage all of Rust-Oleum’s world class services, we are more strongly poised to take your
business to the next level through product and merchandising innovations, and increased customer
intimacy. Please contact me or your sales manager directly with any questions.

We appreciate your business!

Best Regards,
Kristin J. Schiro
Director of Sales & Marketing"

No letterhead


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

This is really disturbing to me. I have just gotten into painting and weathering and like the Floguil Line of factory matched paint.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow this is terrible. Been using these paints for 30 years.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm far from an expert, artist or craftsman, but seems to me the
97 cent paints from Walmart are just about the same. Guess
the biggest loss would be the proto colors offered by these brands.

Don


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

DonR said:


> I'm far from an expert, artist or craftsman, but seems to me the
> 97 cent paints from Walmart are just about the same. Guess
> the biggest loss would be the proto colors offered by these brands.
> 
> Don


I agree. The Apple Barrel paint that WM sells for 57 cents for a 2 oz. bottle has really impressed me as I refinish and weather my old structures. It's what I've used to highlight foamboard too. Strange that the 8 oz. bottles are almost twice as much as four of the 2 oz. though. OSHA and EPA have driven some auto paint prices so high that I'll have to buy all craft paint!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

kix662003 said:


> OSHA and EPA have driven some auto paint prices so high that I'll have to buy all craft paint!


I was looking in to repainting my son's car about 10 years ago at my buddies shop using Spies Hecker, ok he'd paint and I buy the materials. When he told me his cost I almost soiled myself! No more buck eighty a pint,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## atsfrwy (May 17, 2013)

*paints*

The epa has mess up all paints from autos to now the hobby people they want to go water base paint so the earth wont fall apart

tom


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

there is all ways tamiya paints.
they have a big selection in latex and rattle cans.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

From my friendly LHS:

Here is the latest communique from Testor.

Many of you have expressed disappointment regarding our decision to exit Floquil and Polyscale. Decisions such as these are never easy. Trends in model railroading have changed over time. 
Creating product for weathering and scenery has been more of the focus as train cars have moved to pre-decorated. The good news is that the same great products for weathering and scenery can be found in Testor's CreateFX line that is available now. Please check your local hobby shop or www.testors.com and search CreateFX for information regarding this product line. 

Buried inside this message is: “weathering and scenery has been more the focus as train cars have moved to pre-decorated”


As a substitute, you may wish to consider the use of the Tamya Paints. They seems to have a good product line and my experience is that the paint seems to have a long shelf life.

If you need Testor Paint, strongly suggest that you get it ordered now. Supplies may disappear rapidly now the word is out.

My humble opinion is that this move by Testor is solely a cost-saving move.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Just got an answer to my email to Testors. The Folquil and Polly S lines will be discontinued with no plans of producing any RR colors or merging them into the Model Master Paint Series.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Carl said:


> From my friendly LHS:
> 
> Here is the latest communique from Testor.
> 
> ...


In the past few yeas, I've had to throw away dozens of bottles of Testor paints that had dried up in the unopened bottles. I admit that I have a fairly large collection of colors from my art days, but in recent years, they don't seem to last as long. I think I have some with 19 cents on the lid that are still fine. Better figure out a way to preserve them if we stock up while Testor is still available. All I've ever heard was keep them in 50 to 80 degree storage, and I put a small tear of plastic wrap and aluminum foil between the jar and lid after they're open. I buy the Dullcoat spray and some colors at Michaels and Hobby Lobby these days using their coupons. Of course the coupons are usually for one item, but some are 25% off the entire purchase at Michaels. That puts their prices in line with Walmart pricing, and the variety is better at Michaels (not a sales pitch).

I have a friend who pinstripes vehicles and does gold leafing. He uses those paints for his toys and models too. They look pretty expensive though.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

JackC said:


> I was looking in to repainting my son's car about 10 years ago at my buddies shop using Spies Hecker, ok he'd paint and I buy the materials. When he told me his cost I almost soiled myself! No more buck eighty a pint,,,,,,,,,,,


I have had great experience with this company: 

http://www.smartshoppersinc.com/productline.html

They have more than just auto paint. I have purchased tape, cleaners, adhesives, wax, sandpaper, interior spay paints, etc and never had a single problem. Their prices are as good as it gets without a business license. I had one, but they were still less many times. They have a rather obscure name, but I recommend them highly.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

kix662003: Totally agree with your comment on the shelf life of Testor paints and after you put the cap on (forgetting to wipe the top of the bottle free of paint) and try to opening it again....almost impossible. If the Testor bottles are not opened, they seem to have a longer shelf life than those that have been opened.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

turn the bottles upside down. helps keep the air out. some of my testers have .10 cents on the cap. but i like tamya, they have a lot of military colors and real life colors. like brick red in a shake can. concrete, ETC.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

This is the reply I got from my hobby shop owner:

Hi
I hadn't heard anything until you emailed me. But I talked to Testors and they verified this. They really are not sure what is going on at this time, they were just informed of this Friday. They did say over the last 20 years model railroading has changed and people want ready to run cars instead of building and painting them. So now it is a wait and see game. I do not know how long I will be able to fill this rack that I do have.
Thank You,
Chuck


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

wingnut163 said:


> turn the bottles upside down. helps keep the air out. some of my testers have .10 cents on the cap. but i like tamya, they have a lot of military colors and real life colors. like brick red in a shake can. concrete, ETC.


Thanks for tip on storing the bottles upside down......not sure want the ten cent piece in the cap does.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I Am Fasha said:


> This is the reply I got from my hobby shop owner:
> 
> Hi
> I hadn't heard anything until you emailed me. But I talked to Testors and they verified this. They really are not sure what is going on at this time, they were just informed of this Friday. They did say over the last 20 years model railroading has changed and people want ready to run cars instead of building and painting them. So now it is a wait and see game. I do not know how long I will be able to fill this rack that I do have.
> ...


You can order direct from Testor, or see if one of the on-line shops have the paint you need or ask you hobby shop guy to order your needs from Testor or another shop. If there is the will there is always a way.


Just did a little check on the internet.....maybe the guys have what you are looking for http://www.trucolorpaint.com/


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

wingnut163 said:


> ...some of my testers have .10 cents on the cap...





Carl said:


> ...not sure want the ten cent piece in the cap does.


In this country we call them dimes Carl. However, Wingnut isn't saying he has dimes on his paint jars, but that they are so old the price sticker lists 10 cents as the price.

HTH


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I sure understand what we call a dime in this country. U.S Mint will sometimes refer to a coin by it value and add the term "piece".

Nice to hear that once-upon-time, paint cost a dime.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Patrick1544 said:


> Wow this is terrible. Been using these paints for 30 years.[/QUOTE
> Pactra has been my favorite for eons and with that said I have ventured down to every LHS in the Green Bay area buying this stuff up...I still have my military pactra paints from when we were first dating/...35 years ago..oh well we all adapt and find other avenues.. goodbye sweet Pactra!!


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

just means its old,, like 1956


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Carl said:


> I sure understand what we call a dime in this country...


I intended no offense Carl - the "visit Texas" ads tout Texas as "a whole other country"...I was just playing off of that. I wasn't doubting your numismatic chops.

I apologize. Should have been clearer. A smiley might have helped, like a  or . Now I'm all


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi. I'm not trying to hijack this thread. But, assuming that anyone posting too or following this thread paints model trains and uses Flouquil, I have a few questions.

When this brand of paint is gone, what brand will you use?

Does anyone paint locos to match CSX? If so;

Do you paint grey over blue? Or blue over grey? What do you use to mask off the side of the loco behind cab to mask off for the curved down where colors meet to keep a nice real looking angle?

I'm planning on going to my local hobby shop after work today to grab all the CSX Blue and Grey I can along with some TTX yellow. I think I can fudge the CSX gold/yellow. 

All answers are appreciated.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Well I visited my hobby shop yesterday and the owner was mad. He said he was disappointed that he had to hear from one of his customers that Floquil was going away. He was even more angry that he had been talked into buying a large new display for their paint two months ago. He said that he couldn't imagine this being an over night decision and was upset and wondering what he was going to do with the display now. Further he said he had called two of the distributors about orders and both said that they were out. He said he didn't know when or if he would get anymore. He called Testors and got zero answers to all his questions. I got 90% of his stock of the colors I use and will go back next week and get the rest I'd any are left..


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

Carl said:


> Thanks for tip on storing the bottles upside down......not sure want the ten cent piece in the cap does.


It's the price tag!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I kin ow it was the price tag....someone else point that out. Thank you.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

In case anyone is interested in stocking up on Floquil and Polly S, Micro-Mark is having a One Day Flash Sale, Today 6/1 only. The whole store is 20% off. Just bought a load of Paints myself.
Happy Modeling,
Patrick


----------

